# NHS funded fertility tests for second attempt?



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello
I had a baby after successful ICSI abroad in 2008. We are contemplating having more IVF to try for another miracle. Just wondering whether the NHS will fund another lot of fertility tests e.g. Day 3 and day 21 tests..DH sperm tests or are they reluctant to repeat tests? They were last done in May 2007. Or do I have to pay to have these done privately?
Thanks


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I think this very much depends on your GP as much as the whole postcode lottery unfortunately. In this area I was told they will help you have two children but that's it, although my GP was still happy to prescribe metformin and do blood tests after that.

I think it's definitely worth a trip to the GP to ask........nothing ventured nothing gained etc etc!

Good luck!

Chux xx


----------

